# Welcome to TheLoachGuy



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just wanted to welcome Jeff (TheLoachGuy) to SWOAPE!

Jeff lives in Kettering (Dayton area) and hopefully he will post some info about himself and his tanks in the SWOAPE Member Introduction Thread so we can all see what type of fish (I assume Loaches) and plants he has.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome Jeff! Glad to have you.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Ditto to the welcomes Mr. Loach.

If yer the loach guy, then will you riddle me this? What species of loach would you recommend for controlling snails in a heavily planted tank that stay small? The smaller the better.

-Russ


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome LoachGuy. 
I grew up in Kettering. I lived there for 15 years. I'm in Washington Twp now about ten minutes from MatPat. (Hi MatPat)

Have fun with your loaches. I don't keep any. They scare my shrimps. I like them though.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I didnt do it. Noone saw me. Cant prove anything!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Welcome Jeff!

I keep botia sithumunki and they dont bother my adult shrimp Ren!  they are, however, around $20 each and prefer a group!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

unfortunately (sort of ;-) ) i have baby shrimps in all of my tanks.


----------

